

Psdinfo – inspect PSD files from the command line - ingve
https://github.com/rstacruz/psdinfo

======
jacobolus
This is an underpowered wrapper around
[https://github.com/meltingice/psd.js](https://github.com/meltingice/psd.js)
which is itself a somewhat incomplete PSD parser.

No offense intended, but I don’t quite understand the point of this wrapper
library as its own project. PSD.js should be pretty trivial to just use
directly to pull text strings or font names out of. Using a selector/jquery-
like library for walking an object tree and pulling out particular keys, it
could probably be done in ~5–10 LOC.

